# 9-4 office tonight anyone?



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

anyone up for BBB at the office tonight?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i can.t make it tonight to much to do. have one or two beers for me. see ya next time. fish on!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

would love to but im running low on...whats that stuff called....$$$$$


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Cant make this one, but me and Joel have talked about having a peanut boil next Thursday (11th) at the Oval. I will post if everything is still on. I would like to get a count to see who all is interested, so we would know how many peanuts to get.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll show up for the ol' peanut boil!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump for the peanut boil......and Jeff.......let me know if you want to go....I'll spot you a few $$


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

10-4...sounds good to me


----------

